# #1 Systems Update With Before and After Pics



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Sushi had some pretty significant tear stains. The first picture is right when I applied the #1 Systems Whitening Gel. I was skeptical since I have tried almost everything to remove the red tinge. Well as you can see from the second picture which was taken after his bath this morning the staining has been SIGNIFICANTLY reduced. I am extremely pleased with the results. I did as Lynn suggested and left it in for 2 days then just washed his face as I always do when he gets a bath. I couldn't believe how white his face came!:w00t::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! What a difference!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow....that is dramatic!! Sushi's face is so white....happy it worked for you.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good Sushi. Is this product just for tear stains? Simba's paws have some discoloration that I was hoping to lighten. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

chicklet and simba said:


> Looking good Sushi. Is this product just for tear stains? Simba's paws have some discoloration that I was hoping to lighten.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would think so. I got it in amazon.com and it wasn't expensive at all so it may be worth a shot.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Sushi looks great! Glad it worked


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What in the product? Is it a bleaching agent? Is it harmful if ingested? I wonder if left on and they drink and get their face wet(Dewey does) that some of the product might drip into the eyes or mouth. Sushi looks really good, I can really see a difference. Dewey is starting to stain around his mouth and mustache. Not so much from tears more from dunking his whole head in the water bowl. His face is always wet and is beginning to discolor. I ordered a bayou bowl from Crystal. If it works, I'll order more for all of mine.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! What a significant difference!

Jasper...where are you?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow that is amazing! I agree I would worry about leaving it in for that long. It might have peroxide if not bleach.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I went to amazon and it got mixed reviews. I would probably have ordered it, but one review said it burned the bulldogs skin and the hair fell out. I'd rather have tear stains than risk that.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes I tried to find what was in it and read that it had burned the bulldog and thought hmmh, that is why they won't say what is in it. Beth, does it list the ingredients on the packaging?


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> What in the product? Is it a bleaching agent? Is it harmful if ingested? I wonder if left on and they drink and get their face wet(Dewey does) that some of the product might drip into the eyes or mouth. Sushi looks really good, I can really see a difference. Dewey is starting to stain around his mouth and mustache. Not so much from tears more from dunking his whole head in the water bowl. His face is always wet and is beginning to discolor. I ordered a bayou bowl from Crystal. If it works, I'll order more for all of mine.


Deb - I had the same problem with Flurry (entire head in water bowl). I figured she'd eventually grow out of it. Wrong... It got pretty bad. Face, neck, ears, everywhere. So, to SM to research I went... 
The bayou bowl made a huge difference :aktion033: It took a couple weeks before a noticeable difference, and a few months to fade completely. Here's before and after pics (they were probably taken 6 months apart).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

stapod said:


> Deb - I had the same problem with Flurry (entire head in water bowl). I figured she'd eventually grow out of it. Wrong... It got pretty bad. Face, neck, ears, everywhere. So, to SM to research I went...
> The bayou bowl made a huge difference :aktion033: It took a couple weeks before a noticeable difference, and a few months to fade completely. Here's before and after pics (they were probably taken 6 months apart).


Oh that's good to know! Having four dogs, I'll have to get more, but wanted to try to see how they do with it! Thanks!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh that's good to know! Having four dogs, I'll have to get more, but wanted to try to see how they do with it! Thanks!


I have 3. Once I knew it worked, I used a coffee mug while I waited for my others to arrive.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

stapod said:


> I have 3. Once I knew it worked, I used a coffee mug while I waited for my others to arrive.



this is a good reminder - I have one of those bowls.. and haven't used it since moving to VA! i will dig it out.. and probably order some more.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

stapod said:


> I have 3. Once I knew it worked, I used a coffee mug while I waited for my others to arrive.


There's an idea ! Never thought if that! I have one big stainless bowl!! No wonder Dewey tries to swim in it!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> What in the product? Is it a bleaching agent? Is it harmful if ingested? I wonder if left on and they drink and get their face wet(Dewey does) that some of the product might drip into the eyes or mouth. Sushi looks really good, I can really see a difference. Dewey is starting to stain around his mouth and mustache. Not so much from tears more from dunking his whole head in the water bowl. His face is always wet and is beginning to discolor. I ordered a bayou bowl from Crystal. If it works, I'll order more for all of mine.


Deborah, I picked some up from the vendor at nationals. Here are the ingredients: Water, Urea Peroxide, Glycerin Carbomer, Triethanolamine, Benzophenone-4, Tetrasodium EDTA, Propylene Glycol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Methoparaben, Propylparaben, DMDM, Hydantoin, Citric Acid. 

All systems states that these are all human grade cosmetic ingredients "which will not only safely and effectively remove stains caused by tearing, urine and food but condition and strengthen the hair making it more resistant to staining in the future."

As with any product, be careful not to get into the eyes. Can be applied up to 3 times before rinsing. Bleaching action is complete approximately 25 minutes. I then rinse out so it does not stay on coat. 

I started using this week after using Angel Eyes for about a month to clear eyes. I am using it on the growth that did not clear from the AE. So far works really well. I have been rinsing after 30 minutes because I also worried about ingestion. This system has worked well for us. I have not noticed any dry hair or breakage. I am using an old eye brow makeup brush w/the little comb on the end. It works really well for control of product. They direct you could use mineral oil or artificial tears b-4 use to protect eyes...but Maya's treatment area is not close to her eyes anymore and she is very good about sitting still for beauty! LOL 

BTW*** new tool discovery*** I can think of all sorts of ways I can use this little brow brush/comb tool and very inexpensive, maybe 1-2 dollars.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

What a difference


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sushi looks amazing! I guess I could get it and test it on a small spot. I would love to rid Riley of his tear stains.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> There's an idea ! Never thought if that! I have one big stainless bowl!! No wonder Dewey tries to swim in it!


That's what I had also... One big stainless swimming bowl. Made sense to me since I have so many little ones.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Good Morning all! Sorry about the late response - it is 8:40am here. Thank you Leanne for listing the ingredients! I too was worried about the burning and was very careful to keep it out of his eyes. I was worried about the ingestion as well but I used a small amount and it dries relatively quickly. 

Sushi has his own small stainless bowl for drinking his distilled water but for some reason he prefers the big dogs large stainless bowl....go figure. Thankfully it is too tall for him to go swimming in. 

I'm thankful it worked so well for Sushi but I do understand and respect all of your concerns. I will keep everyone posted and let you know of Sushi develops any problems.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Leanne said:


> Deborah, I picked some up from the vendor at nationals. Here are the ingredients: Water, Urea Peroxide, Glycerin Carbomer, Triethanolamine, Benzophenone-4, Tetrasodium EDTA, Propylene Glycol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Methoparaben, Propylparaben, DMDM, Hydantoin, Citric Acid.
> 
> All systems states that these are all human grade cosmetic ingredients "which will not only safely and effectively remove stains caused by tearing, urine and food but condition and strengthen the hair making it more resistant to staining in the future."
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I may try it, along with the dry face bowl.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I used for Ellie *All Systems Shazam Super Whitening Gel and Stain Remover* , and still using it maybe once in 2-3 weeks . it is made for the show dogs
the tear and urine stains starts to get away in 20 min. I leave it on till the bath time and it helps to prevent tears
*Elizabeth before we got her *








*Elizabeth 1st day at home*








*Elizabeth 1 week at home* (yep she is my Christmas baby )








and how now Elizabeth looks like you can see in my signature, they are both snow white


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

holy moly :w00t: what a difference! He looks quite the handsome little boy! 

This thread totally reminded me I need to order some bayou bowls...whenever we go to my mom's house Khloee looks like a rained on Merlin!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leanne said:


> I have not noticed any dry hair or breakage. I am using an old eye brow makeup brush w/the little comb on the end. It works really well for control of product. They direct you could use mineral oil or artificial tears b-4 use to protect eyes...but Maya's treatment area is not close to her eyes anymore and she is very good about sitting still for beauty! LOL
> 
> BTW*** new tool discovery*** I can think of all sorts of ways I can use this little brow brush/comb tool and very inexpensive, maybe 1-2 dollars.


same with us  I don't rinse it , I keep it on , but small amount where it is needed (under eyes) I take little bit on fingers, grab the pc of hair that has to be treated with rat tailed comb, put hair between my fingers and move to the end. This way i am sure nothing comes in to her eyes and hair will stay in right position


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Amazing results.:thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, she's a cutie. Big difference in the stains!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I swear by this product and have used it for many, many, many years (about 20, I think) and on all my show dogs. I'm so glad that it worked for you. It's not an expensive product, so well worth trying.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> What in the product? Is it a bleaching agent? Is it harmful if ingested? I wonder if left on and they drink and get their face wet(Dewey does) that some of the product might drip into the eyes or mouth. Sushi looks really good, I can really see a difference. Dewey is starting to stain around his mouth and mustache. Not so much from tears more from dunking his whole head in the water bowl. His face is always wet and is beginning to discolor. I ordered a bayou bowl from Crystal. If it works, I'll order more for all of mine.


No bleaching agent in the product and I've even gotten it in the fluff's eyes and never had a problem. It's especially made for the face, but I have used it on the paws with good results. Again, if the staining is significant, leave it in the hair for a couple of days and then just rinse it out. The direction suggest that too. It is a gel -- not like Spa Lavish. And, in all the years I've used it, I've never had hair breakage or problems with it.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Quick update - Sushi's face is still remarkably clean. He is teething so his face gets wet throughout the day and when it does I can see a slight tinge of red but once it dries it looks fabulous. I can't tell you all how happy I am with this product!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Beth -- I'm so glad that you tried it. As you know, I love this product and have always had great results with it. Sushi looks terrific.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Ordered it!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

sherry said:


> Ordered it!


:aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I ordered it from Amazon.com also. Can you imagine the run on this product if everyone who has a tear stained dog on this forum buys it? Too funny.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

linfran said:


> I ordered it from Amazon.com also. Can you imagine the run on this product if everyone who has a tear stained dog on this forum buys it? Too funny.


ROFL. I can just picture this. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

